# Little hav man update



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

just wanted u all to know this little guy is the sweetest thing. my bf thinks im crazy for all these dogs haha. my plan....im calling him Chuckie after my bf's fav UFC fighter Chuck Liddell in hopes he becomes fond of him as much as I. he is already loving on him, but is trying to not get attached. im terrible arent I. hope his tests go well tomorrow. he does have the sniffles so may have a resp infection..early.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

You have a great BF -- my dh cut me off at 3  I still want my boy maltese Dylan but maybe later. I think it is great that you have all your little ones -- what is one more anyway and heck they get a discount on vet care


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

He looks really sweet in the pics that you posted. Glad you are enjoying him. What do the P's think about him? Any body his buddy yet?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

he hasnt left my lap much. i dont want the bigger kids to hurt him. pax has gone in my lap and curled up with him..the others check him out. we took a nap on the couch and he slept on parker but parker didnt know it lol


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Chuckie sounds like a lil sweetheart!!!! :wub: I'm at my limit of two till we own our own home!!!! I hope his test go well!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Parker didn't know it! :smrofl: :smrofl: Now that is one tiny little tot!! And I have to say that I'm just falling in love with little Paxton taking to him so. :tender:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, my whole post went poof - just wanted to say congrats that all is going so well and praying that tomorrow goes well, too.



Linda


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Feb 2 2009, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717593


> he slept on parker but parker didnt know it lol[/B]


 :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: 

I hope that everything goes well with him and that you get to keep him


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. congrats girl on the new baby!! I hope all goes well today. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great job naming him after the "Ice Man"...Chuck Liddell! Now I"m sure your bf will fall head over heals in love w/him!!!! Ok...gotta go find your post with pics of this lil guy!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I just can't get over how cute he is. That face! :wub: :wub: He is just to die for! I don't see how anyone could resist him for more then a second or two. I hope he turns out to be as healthy as he seems to be. I'm getting the feeling your family just grew by one!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

you would seal the deal if you could find a little blue vest with icecycles on it. Then your BF would be 100% ready to attach.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Jaime you have to keep him he is adorable I'm hoping all test are negative and gets a clean bill of health. You can be the crazy dog lady!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Just checking in to see if we have any test results yet. And of course, more photos would be nice.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

chemistry is normal. get bile acids tomorrow


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Feb 2 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718199


> chemistry is normal. get bile acids tomorrow [/B]


fabulous! :aktion033:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Feb 2 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718199


> chemistry is normal. get bile acids tomorrow [/B]



:aktion033: So glad to hear :aktion033:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Wonderful! Praying for good results on everything. We want little Chuckie to stay right where he is. that means your lap, I presume.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo! Way to go Chuckie!! :sHa_banana: :chili:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That's great, I hope the BA is good. He is so cute!! I would love to have him! I wish you were closer. I almost got a Hav 2 years ago. I think they are really wonderful dogs. The reason I didn't was because I want one that would be a 6-9 lb. adult and most mature to at least 12 lb.s The chances of finding a small one was small. Looks like he could be small.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is so great that the chemistry is normal. I will pray that all goes well with the bile acids and that his sniffles go away and is not serious. 

He is too cute. I really hope you keep him. :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

OK, Jaimie, we are waiting for the bile acid results and anything else you might know that we don't and, of course, we need a few more pics. Good luck with the bf. Does Chuckie have him convinced yet?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is good news!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

one of my vet assistants botched his bile acids and im not happy AT ALL. i had to stick him again today and we r waiting on his post sample results. i had given a friend 2 mo to convince her mother to get him. i realized this was stupid...and changed it to 3 weeks. then she starts talking about leaving him with her bf sometimes etc. who doesnt live in town. i replied i thought she was getting the dog. then she tells me she plans to move in with him by the end of the year. the whole point of letting her have him was so he would be close with me. needless to say she isnt going to get him now...and im not having a good day. yesterday was tramatic for him and i was so upset i had to do it all over again. im torn whether to keep him or not. i love the little guy. i have a really good client that would be perfect for and i would get to see him all the time. i just dont know if i can part with him. he is sleeping on my arm as i type


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Jaimie, I'm so very sorry about the test getting botched. 

You have such a kind heart... I really think you will have a hard time keeping your doggies to a reasonable amount as the years go by!!! 

I'm speaking with my head here... not my heart... but if you have a client who you know will be a good mommy for him, maybe you should seriously consider it. It's so easy to fall in love with these precious souls.

PS Your friend does not sound like a stable home for him. I'm so glad that you found out what she had in store for this little guy. Not good!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry he had to endure another stick. Ouch! I bet your vet tech is really humble. Jamie, it sounds as if you have fallen in :wub: with this hairy little guy. You already have 5, can you handle another equally? Just looking at it rationally...You ARE the Doc here, what would you tell one of your clients?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have the solution for you. Just send Pixel :tender: over to me and then you won't
notice another furry friend in the household.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh sorry the little guy had to go thru another test!  

Gosh it IS going to be hard for you to re-home him I can tell.. I think he has already jumped right into your heart.. but do realize you may have to be 'practical'.... only you know how many you can reasonably handle. I know if need be that you'll find him the perfect home. Just glad you found out about the other situation beforehand!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Jaimie, you are like me..........you get so attached it is hard to make a decision as to what to do with him. Sorry, he had to take the test again and being so little!!! Can you believe that some breeders get attached and they have to sell the pups, I know, I have always felt bad for the really good breeders too. If I had to make a decision, I would go for the person who is a really good client so you can see him all the time. .............Unless, you are going to keep him~~Bless your heart, I wish you luck in whatever you decide to do!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sorry Jaimie. I hope today is a better day. :grouphug: 

No easy answer for you either. I know you'll do the very best for this little guy.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww i'm sorry Jaimie... its tough having us living so far away from each other... if i was alittle closer u could come over all the time to see the little guy grow up. hehe...  but seriously... i'm sorry things are tough right now... i know how you feel and you dont want to give up the little guy... i think you should do what you know is best in your heart. I really do wish I could help you out... didnt u say u wanna move to NJ? j/k

hang in there girl :grouphug: 

sorry i havent connected you to see how things are with the little guy... i have been very sick.. sinsus infection.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 4 2009, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719059


> what would you tell one of your clients? [/B]


Good question!

Giving up fosters can be this tough, too, but as a foster mom, I just think of how deliriously happy I am making someone else. Otherwise, I can't stand it.

We all know you'll do what's best for you, your current crew, and this adorable hav.
:grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I wish I could adopt the little sweetheart. Next to Maltese,I'd love to have a Havanese. Wish DH weren't so stubborn to getting a 3rd fluff. I hope you find Chuckie the best home possible.He's such an adorable little guy,I can see why you would want to keep him.I pray all of his tests have good results. :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Praying for you today, Jaimie. May God bless you with clear vision and a happy heart. I do have to agree that your friend probably isn't the best solution for little Chuckie.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

post bile acids came back high  one of the girls at work said her mother was really interested in him. i explained the consequenses and possible future health probs with having MVD. her mom accepted the risk, and agreed to send me pics all the time. i came home from work...had a big cry...then i called the girl and told her i needed to let him go NOW. if i spent one more minute with him i just couldnt handle it. at the same time MR brown managed to hook a large gauge wire (size of chain link) though one of his toes and i had to rush him to work to patch him up. so i met her there and sent him on his way to be pampered. i think its for the best. its hard enough to spoil 6....


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you some hugs.........we all get so attached to these cuties! He will be spreading joy all around!

You are angel to find him a forever home filled with love!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh Jaimie.  I am so sorry to hear that his bile acid levels were high and Mr B was hurt. :hugging: I think it is great that you found him such a wonderful home and that you will be able to see him all the time. {{{{{Hugs}}}}} to you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:grouphug: :crying: :grouphug: This is why you are such a fantastic vet. You care. :grouphug: :crying: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, you're an angel, Jaimie. A happy ending.

I hope Cooter is on the mend.

By the way, I have 3. In case you'd ever like to baby-sit!
xoxoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww Jaimie I can't even imagine how hard that must have been for you to let him go. But with doing so you are allowing that lil pup to bring so much happiness to another family. You will always be his guardian angel watching over him. :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

:grouphug: :sorry: Jaimie, You did the best you could. You know he will get the care he needs. I don't blame you for wanting her to take him now. It was only going to get harder. Wish I could give you a big hug. You did right by the little fellow & you will still be able to follow his progress. I don't know how you take care of six. My two use up all my time & money as it is.
:wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Dr. Jaimie, I came into this whole thing after it was over. Things work out for the best sometimes. I'm sure that doesn't help your healin heart at the moment b/c you fell in love with him. He sure is the cutest little baby. You found him a forever home where he will get great care and will be updated on him. You did the right thing and helped him more than most would or could have. You have such a good heart and sometimes that means it gets hurt by loving and caring too much. That doesn't mean you won't do it again next time. What a good start you have given him. :smootch: I'm sure he will remember you as you will remember him.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Poor Chuckie! I hope he has a wonderful, pampered and healthy life with his new family! I can't imagine how hard it must have been to let him go..... You're a wonderful lady! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Kisses to Mr. B! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I can tell your are a loving and caring person - so you must be an awesome vet. You have done your absolute best. You found Chuckie a forevever home, and gave someone a BFF. You are his angel. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Dr. Jamie, I'm sorry the test came back high..... and know it was hard to turn him over to somebody else. 

Can I assume this gals Mom lived near by and will be bringing him to you for his care?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh Dr. Jaimie, you have such a kind heart and would offer a home to every sweet soul that needed you.
I am glad you can keep in touch and see this little cutie from time to time.

Hugs for you as you are missing this tiny boy.

Marsha


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Dr Jaimie,

Kudos to you for following your head. As a foster parent, I can tell you it is difficult to turn over a fur-face to another family, but IMO, you need to console yourself with the fact that you've given someone else the chance to be deliriously happy. In time, I hope you will be very proud of what you've done.

Bless you.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. i think your doing whats best for the little man.... :grouphug: I understand its hard... we are all here for you! I'm glad you will be able to still see the little guy.  I'm sorry to hear the bile acids are high... does he have symptoms? He reminds me of kodie... so maybe this little guy will live a full life and never have side effects. :thumbsup: 

hang in there girl :hugging:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

What a blessing you are to all these precious little souls! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sorry little man about the BA. Hopefully he will be just fine. Shoni is so far (crosses fingers).

I can't imagine the time it must take to take care of all your dogs when most of them need all that grooming, and adding another one that needs special care and grooming.......so you probably did the right thing. He sure was cute!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

It must have been painful to see Chuckie :wub: go - he's just SO cute and sweet, but I do believe it's for the best, as long as you can get to see
him once in a while, and maybe even take care of him. I know he'd be happy with you, but I'd guess he'll get more attention - and yes, spoiling -
as an only child than as one of seven! :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

You did a wonderful thing. Even so I know it hurts. Big hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Jaimie, I am so sorry, I know you were hurting when you let him go. I will not tell you it is for the best. I will just tell you that to do that, knowing the way you felt, was just about the most wonderful, compassionate thing that I know of!!! Love comes in different packages and sometimes they are small and warm and fuzzy!!! You are truly a sweetheart!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jaimie, I'm just getting caught up and I'm sorry about the baby boy. How high were the numbers?
You're doing the right thing....just like you had advised me. it would be harder to feed one separately all the time if he needed a different diet than the others. I know it hurts, even more for you because you actually had him and held him in your arms. :grouphug: He was the cutest little guy I ever saw.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Saying an extra prayer for you, Jaimie. Even when you do the right thing, it still hurts. :wub:


----------

